
Israeli DDOS Service vDOS responsible for “several decades worth of DDoS years” - aarestad
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/09/israeli-online-attack-service-vdos-earned-600000-in-two-years/
======
cft
Looks like it's Cloudflare DDoS protected, like most other booters

